# Hi everybody!



## datguy (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi there! My name is John, I am 29 and I am single for now. I recently broke up with a girl with whom we have been in a relationship for 4 years.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, John. Welcome to TAM.


----------



## datguy (Feb 5, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------

